# Quick Guide to Diaphragmatic Breathing



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 7, 2018)

*How to Perform Diaphragmatic Breathing*
by Melissa Caravella, _BerkleyWellness.com_
April 24, 2018
                                                                                                                                                                                                      Studies  have shown that diaphragmatic (belly) breathing may provide an array of  health benefits, such as lowering blood pressure, making breathing  easier for people with chronic lung conditions, controlling hot flashes,  reducing stress and anxiety, and improving attention and focus. It may  also reduce reflux-related burping.

 You might recognize belly breathing from yoga classes. It is safe, costs  nothing, and is easy to do, but it takes some practice. Here’s how to  start:

 While lying down, place one hand on your chest and the other on your abdomen, above your belly button.

*1.* Breathe in slowly through your nose, imagining you  have a balloon in your stomach (under your hand) that you’re inflating  as you breathe in, to a count of four. The chest and shoulders should be  still as your abdomen rises.

*2.* Breathe out through your mouth, imagining that the  balloon is deflating, to a count of four. The abdomen falls as you  exhale. Chest and shoulders remain still.

*3.* When you’re comfortable, increase the exhale portion to a count of eight.

*4.* Practice 30 breaths (about five minutes) three times  a day or when you experience symptoms (reflux-related or otherwise).  Once you’re confident in the technique, you can advance to practicing  while sitting or standing, which is more difficult to do while  maintaining proper technique.


----------

